# Slow Lan speeds



## xpc123 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey guys 

I have slow lan speeds at my home
it's like this;

I have a modem, brand Sagem, connection to my router (D-link 655)

http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/routers/dir-655-wireless-n-gigabit-router

Then in my room I have a switch Netgear GS108E

Cat 5 gigabit certified cables (not home made)

when I transfer a file in the network I only get 40 MB/s 

I think you should normally get way more than this? (if gigabit)
Both pc's are capable of Gigabit
My pc: Intel Pro / 1000 PT server adapter
a pc I use download stuff with: Intel pro 1000/ MT 

I don't see the problem here as everything is in order? 
any help pls?
And sorry if my English is bad


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 8, 2012)

If I recall correctly, the Intel Pro GT 1000 line of nices uses PCI based bus.  Which will top out around 30-40 mb/s.  If either computer is using a PCI based nic, it's an issues.  Also consider the drives involved, are they PATA based?(Ribboned instead of SATA), What operating systems are being used?


----------



## Klavshc (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with coke Koala.

However, one thing I'm noticing is that you say "40 mb/s" I get that English is not your native language so I'm assuming you mean 40 MB speed, as 40 mb/s is 8 times slower and if that is the speed you're seeing in transferring something is almost certainly wrong; 40 mb /s is around 5 MB/s.

Having 40 MB is not a bad speed, as you'll unfortunately never get the gigabit speed.


----------



## xpc123 (Nov 8, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> If I recall correctly, t*he Intel Pro GT 1000 line of nices uses PCI based bus.  Which will top out around 30-40 mb/s. * If either computer is using a PCI based nic, it's an issues.  Also consider the drives involved, are they PATA based?(Ribboned instead of SATA), What operating systems are being used?



Well I went to my friend to test out he has Gigabit at his home
there I get about 85MB/s with my pc and the Pro PT 1000 Nic transfer rate so it can handle it

Normally it is IDE (the download pc) to my computer (Sata6)

I tested with my pc to my laptop wich has gigabit and also sata 
then my transfer rate was about 50MB/s


----------



## dir_d (Nov 8, 2012)

Are any packets traveling through the d-link? Unplug the d-link and transfer to the other computer though just the netgear. If you still have the same problem then its either the netgear cannot handle the sustained speeds or one of your hard drives cannot handle the sustained speeds.


----------



## xpc123 (Nov 8, 2012)

dir_d said:


> Are any packets traveling through the d-link? Unplug the d-link and transfer to the other computer though just the netgear. If you still have the same problem then its either the netgear cannot handle the sustained speeds or one of your hard drives cannot handle the sustained speeds.



I will try this
I have another gigabit switch that I can use to try out 
to connect to the netgear in my room without the router
so basicly it could be the router that is slowing down network speeds?


----------



## xpc123 (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried without the router, still the same
I know my pc is able to get more
maybe I am using bad cable somewhere?
As far as I can remember I used Cat 5e


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 9, 2012)

You're limiting factor is the IDE drive your reading from it sounds.  Use ATTO hard drive benchmark to find out how fast it can read.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, do you have Cat 5e or Cat 6 Cable?

Have you tried your switch to your friend's home? What kind of cable he uses?

It can be the switch not able to to max speed.

Also, remember that transfering on network, you can be bottleneck by the hard drive.. 2 laptop in gigabit, switch are link via 2gbits link, a file of 540mo, it's between 50 and 65MB/s. I transfered that file from his hard drive to mine (no on my SSD) Transfering between 2 raid 5 server with gigabit will get faster on that file.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hard drive speeds on both machines and file types. There are many factors on slow transfer speeds.


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hard drive speeds on both machines and file types. There are many factors on slow transfer speeds.



He's already stated the problem, he's reading or writing to a IDE based drive.  That will top out at 60 MegaBytes per Second. Given overhead and likely the drive is older given it's IDE, 40 Megabytes per second is reasonable.  Also are you copying 1 large file or a  group of files?  That can contribute to slow performance.


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 9, 2012)

xpc123 said:


> Well I went to my friend to test out he has Gigabit at his home
> there I get about 85MB/s with my pc and the Pro PT 1000 Nic transfer rate so it can handle it
> 
> Normally it is IDE (the download pc) to my computer (Sata6)
> ...



What are the models of the NICs?


----------



## xpc123 (Nov 9, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> He's already stated the problem, he's reading or writing to a IDE based drive.  *That will top out at 60 MegaBytes per Second. Given overhead and likely the drive is older given it's IDE, 40 Megabytes per second is reasonable. * Also are you copying 1 large file or a  group of files?  That can contribute to slow performance.



Mosty large ISO files

Yes you are probably right there the pc I use to download with
was used in a company before but they change computers at a certain time
So it probably has already done alot of things before I started uesing it.

Is there a way test the network speed overall? Like how much you can get


----------



## bpgt64 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well,  you're already doing what I would do to test the lans speed.  Copy 1 single large file from one location to another.


----------



## xpc123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm yes
thanks for the help everyone
I think I will have to do with the speed I currently have
or maybe in the future get a better pc to download with
that can handle those speeds


----------

